# looking for background ideas



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i am getting ready to move and all but one of my tanks has no background. i thought now would be the time to come up with something. i am not wanting to paint the back as i may want to change it later. i was wondering what every one else uses or if they have any ideas they want to share ideas or pics. thanks wic


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I use some regular water based paint. Some use spray paint. If you brush on water based paint, the good thing is, if you decide to change the color it comes right off. Be careful though, it nicks pretty easy.


----------



## fibertech (May 9, 2009)

I put real dark window tint on mine and love it


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

window tint, excellent idea- then you can take it off later if you want?
got a pic?

wicca27, on my last tank I used a dark posterboard. But I'm liking the window tint idea.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have an idea and just waiting to try i need some plexi first. im just tired of seeing the ones that come on rolls at the pet shop and not sure of paint. i was maybe thinking silver/chrome spray paint on the back but not sure how it would work.


----------



## nvision (Jul 29, 2004)

also keep in mind that water may drip off the back when doing maintenance. i typically stay off water-based paint and anything absorbent for that matter, unless you don't mind cleaning off the mess. then accessibility may become a problem.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Interior gloss and semi gloss acrylic enamels *DO NOT JUST FALL OFF* the glass. This is not the first thread I've read this in. Clean the glass with Acetone or another white solvent, paint it, cure the film and you'll have to work at removing it from the glass. This string has my tank with a 3 color sponge painted background. Post #6 has the shop work on the background.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/62318-55g-low-tech-angel-tank.html

Currently here to update the string and post more pics. The chosen colors highlight the plant colors.
Two of my other tanks have window pane (1/8") glass mirrors for backing but these make photos a challenge.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I use black plastic loosely taped behind the glass. There is a fairly good writeup in TFH that concludes that painting the back surface significantly reduces available light inside the tank. Their theory is that an intimately bonded material (like paint) will prevent reflection from the outer glass interface. A loosely bonded material (plastic background) will allow the outer glass-air interface to reflect a fair quantity of light back inside the aquarium instead of being absorbed.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the info on paints ill see what i can come up with


----------



## fibertech (May 9, 2009)

Sorry, my camera is broke and I am ordering another. When it comes in I will take pics.


----------



## Zabman14u (Jun 20, 2009)

i use the backgrounds you find at the lfs. just trim it to size, and smear it with vegetable oil and using a credit car as a squeegee, squeeze the oil out (avoid getting it in the tank). it will stick and with bright colors and no bubbles. if you want to change it, pull the the corner, peel it off, clean the glass and do it again. my background has the floral pastern on the one side and all black on the other side.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

any inside the tank ideas? i was considering makeing one just not sure what i am also looking at the on the roll ones


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok so i started my background last night, well i guess you could say this morning was like 130 am lol. i will post some pics soon. it wont be done till i move next week cause i want to add some plants in the open spots and need the tank planted for that.


----------

